# Interesting Findings re: Trigger and Ovulation timing



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Just to let you ladies know some very interesting findings today (my IUI).

First of all, a message: always trust your bodies, and remember these clinics base their treatments on a template of treatment, a standard protocol in the hopes it works for at least some women. For myself, I had a feeling I would O before the insemination. In fact I had cramps yesterday 5pm for a while, then lo and behold my temperature rose in the morning.

So today during my insem. I asked for an ultrasound to confirm O. My RE agreed; not surprisingly she found I had indeed O'd as indicated by a collapsed (or caved in somewhat) follicle. So this means I ovulated between 18-30 hours post trigger. 

Lesson: it would have been much more productive to have the IUI on the 24th hour, or at least have a go with the hubby. In fact my RE and I agreed that my next IUI, we will do just that. 

Now I am hoping that between Monday night's BDing and today's IUI my elusive egg will be fertilized! I am really hoping against hope that the egg will leave closer to 24 hrs than 12.

Anyway, just something to think about ladies - the 36 hours post trigger really is just a template of treatment many clinics use in the hopes of achieving the right timing, but everyone is different.


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi RedCandle,

I completely agree - I think we know our own bodies best and the standard protocol doesn't suit everybody. I was hoping to trigger this cycle to try to improve the timing but I had a scan yesterday and my follicle was at just over 17, which they said wasn't big enough to trigger. I explained that my follicles never seem to get that big before I surge naturally (biggest has been 18 so far) and that I wanted to trigger that night because I knew I would surge this morning, but they were insistent that I wait and go back for a another scan today. Of course I surged this morning so will now have to make do with the best timing I can manage on a natural cycle.

However, I just wanted to say don't give up hope on this cycle - there is evidence that the success rate for IUI is higher if it is performed after rather than before follicle rupture. See: http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/369/art%253A10.1007%252Fs10815-008-9247-9.pdf?auth66=1354887234_a4e48a5df962890dd158a2ce856ce762&ext=.pdf

I know TrinTrin got pregnant on a cycle when she thought they'd left it too late because an ultrasound showed she'd already ovulated. So stay positive - it could still work out 

/links


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

hey girls

could i butt in?    firstly i am wishing both of you      by the bucket full..

i am on a medicated cycle and use a trigger shot ( Ovitrelle) however on the 2 days before i had the trigger i really really felt like i do when i naturally ovulate.  (TMI but wetter than normal, increased sex drive    etc etc!) 
is it possible do yuo think to ovulate wihtout the trigger even though i was given drugs to stop natural ovulation? ( suprecur) and i actually did have an ultrasound on the morning of iui as i had too many follicles so they had to "pop" some    so surely they would know if i had already ovulated.....  wouldnt they?

any thoughts appreciated!!  xx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Cherry,

I don't have any experience of drugs to hold up ovulation so not sure whether it's possible to still ovulate. However, I would think you would probably still get the same symptoms around that time, maybe even for longer until after ovulation occurs (I don't know about you but I get lots of stretchy CM for a few days around ovulation so I have it before I actually ovulate anyway). If you had an ultrasound then they should have a good idea of what's going on in there so I wouldn't worry x


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Calluna: First, I see in your signature your tenacity; I wish you so much luck for this cycle. Meditate and imagine it happening. I used to not do this, because I feared if I did, it would get my hopes up and I'd be all the more crushed. But at this point, I am crushed anyway, and it couldn't hurt! And THANK YOU immensely for the link. I read it through, and now not only do I feel more positive, but now I am actually glad I had the follicle rupture pre-IUI. Interesting too, that they mentioned but didn't go into detail, about how the egg is only "fertilizable" 6 hours after rupture. In any case, I felt uterine cramping (AF style) around 5pm (17 hours post trigger). I hope that wasn't O - then the IUI would almost be pointless, but then again we BD'd the night before too. Anyway,. can't think too much about these details. It'll drive one crazy.

My follicles never grow past 18mm either, and I remember once my RE wanted me to trigger at midnight after he saw my follie was 18.5 on the screen. I asked him if we could do it right then and there, because I was afraid it would rupture before even the trigger! And like you I had surged at 16mm. But like your clinic, he doubted me. He insisted I do it that night (of course the IUI didn't work.) He even asked: "How do you know how large your follicles are at ovulation?" I told him, because I see how large it is on the ultrasound and the next morning my temperature rises. I mean, duh. They don't trust that we know our bodies as well as we do. This time around, at ultrasound it was 16.5 and I triggered at midnight (in the hopes by then it was at least 17) which for MOST people is too small, but for me I feel was perfect.

Cherry: Are you on an IUI or IVF cycle? I've never heard of them giving patients the drug which prevents ovulation on an IUI cycle. I had it for my IVF, and I feared as well that I would O too soon, even though they assured me I wouldn't. Turns out that I didn't, so I would go ahead and trust the medication you took to prevent it. And Yes, by ultrasound they can definitely tell if you've O'd! 

So much luck ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

thank you both!!    i'm still hanging in there... day13 post iui  today.

*all the best to you both on the 2ww xxxxx*


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the good luck wishes guys!  

I'm really glad you found the link helpful RedCandle. Looks like we'll be testing around the same time. Seems so far away at the moment! I must look like a crazy woman having so many IUIs with no sign of success! This is only the second one that has been timed with 12 hours of when I'm ovulating though so I'm not ready to give up on it just yet!

Any news Cherry? When will you test or are you just going to sit it out and wait to see if AF is a no show? I really hope you get your BFP


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Calluna- when's OTD hun?  i don't blame you for trying a few iui's - after all it's similar to trying naturally really isnt it? takes a few shots normally..iui is just a total head do tho isnt it. god, i cant even remember what it was like to try naturally now tho.. seems so long ago i was in blissful ignorance of our issues!!!

i'm day 15 now.. this is when af came on my last failed cycle... so i am hanging out for today to see if af comes and gonna POAS tomorrow if i make it there!!!!


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

My otd will be 20th December - would be the best xmas present ever if it works and if not at least I'll have a house full of chocolate and mince pies to ease the pain! Well done for holding out and not testing until now! Have you noticed anything different from last time? So hope you make it to tomorrow and beyond!


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks Calluna   ahh yeah that would be such a lovely xmas pressie!  and xmas is of course a welcome distraction if necessary too..
this time has got to be your time!!


I got very much the same symptoms.. sore boobs, cramps, v.hungry, tired, emotional etc.  put that down to the progesterone supplement they give me.  i have noticed this time the little lumps on nipples ( sorry for tmi!!) are more pronounced. hoping thats a good sign but again could be the drugs.  i am trying to take heart that i still have some symptoms etc and the last drug was 7/8 days ago.  xxx


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Cherry Hi Calluna,

Looks like we're all 35 and on the same IUI schedule! Cherry I really, really wish you luck and I hope against hope that Af doesn't show.

I don't test, i just wait for my period. She should arrive next Saturday with hints on Friday. So trustworthy is this pattern, that when my friend asked if I could come over next Friday to meet her new baby, I asked if we could meet earlier so I wouldn't be too disappointed (C'mon, what is the worst thing? Getting your AF combined with meeting new babies. Uh uh, not having any of it!)

But hopefully this Xmas has a bit of magic, we shall wait and see!!! Good luck to you both!


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Red Candle- i'll be thinking of you on friday. xxxx


it's a big shock but i just tested today and got    we are cautious but delighted     keep me poste hun and you Calluna too


lots of love to you both xx


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

OMG Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! This certainly gives us all hope!! And thank you for the update. If I were you, I would be so excited my hands would be shaking too much to type!


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

Just came across this thread and found it very interesting. Firstly congrats Cherry, that's wonderful news!

My clinic in London does IUI roughly 24 hours after the trigger shot. Mine this last month was 25 hours. I got very stressed thinking it was too soon but got my bfp so guess not. It's weird how Clinics vary the timing so much. I would be keen to see research on success rates with different timings etc. I have actually read that some clinics do two IUIs in a month...


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks for all your well wishes!!    and millimoos congrats on your BFP!!  yey!  
it certainly is interesting, my clinic was trigger shot at 36 hours before iui.  only one iui xxx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Cherry that's absolutely wonderful news!! So pleased for you    

Congratulations to you too Milliemoos! That timing was obviously good for you! 

RedCandle - you'll know a little before me then - AF shouldn't come before the 19th at the earliest for me and otd is the 20th. Fingers crossed we'll both be celebrating BFPs for xmas


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Milliemoos and Cherry, the time for IUI can also depend on any prior BDing before trigger, one can't know if conception took place due to that or to well timed IUI right? Anyway the end result is what counts!

Calluna good luck to us both!!!


----------



## cherry1 (Apr 17, 2006)

REd Candle- we used donor sperm as we found out dh doesn't produce sperm last year... so dunno! we had just the one shot with our faithful donor swimmers


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

My DH wasn't up to it before or after procedure


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats btw Cherry


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi I'm also 35 and had my iui in September. I had the triggers shot on the Thursday at 18.30 and had iui at about 11.30 Saturday morning! I was a bit peeved as I thought it should be 36hrs later but my clinic does all triggers at 6pm regardless of time booked for iui. My cm had all gone by insemination day so I was not that hopeful but we got our BFP! So they did something right! That was 41hrs after trigger shot......


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ladies 
I have read all the post and to double check on what your saying  are you saying we should have IUI before we  or  as I was told to have IUI on the 2nd day of feeling the ovulate (ovulate pain).
My follies was 19.7 on CD9 but I had ovulate pain on CD8 and told her about the pain and she said to have IUI on that day because my follie was ready and I had pain but I said I have not done trigger shot yet and she said to do the trigger shot now (CD9 about 9.30am) and to come back at CD10 for IUI at 10.30 which is 25 hour later  do you think it too late as I should have done my IUI at CD9 when she told me to or am I ok to do it at CD10 even though my pain disappear on CD10.

The reason I am asking cos as I am 3dpiui and I am not feeling anything just feel all normal not like my 1st IUI of BFP when I had load of signs from3dpiui

Thank you

Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your bfp Bluepumpkin - it is unnerving having the IUI when you feel like your ovulation symptoms have passed but often that seems to be the best timing because the egg is already there waiting for the sperm.

Becky - were you testing for your LH surge as well to see if you had that before the trigger? If you didn't surge before the trigger then you shouldn't have ovulated until CD10. If you ovulated late in the evening on CD9 then IUI at 10.30 the following morning would still give you a good chance because it seems to be better for the egg to be there first.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi calluna  no I didn't test for LH surge as I blood forgot to take some with me but I felt the pain but she did say she couldn't see any ovulate on CD9  so hopefully the trigger did the trick , but I still like to know why it is all had to be 25 hour rather 36 hour or more.
Thank you for reply to me calluna.
Hope your well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks calluna, I was convinced it was too late based on what I'd read but must have been fine! 

Becky - my ovaries were sore for days but I don't usually get ovulation pain. I've heard that often ovulation pain is not exactly at ovulation but around it so you'll just have to trust your docs! I was convinced my iui was too late as all my symptoms like cm had gone but it worked! Good luck xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Blue pumpkin  thank you and big congtrats .
Becky7 xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

No worries, wishing you the best of luck! X


----------

